# la bella estate



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2015)

niente amelia , clelia e diavoli sulla collina.
ma questa è una grande estate calda , mi sto godendo il mare ligure con un'acqua azzurrissima che ti accoglie avvolgente e tonificante .
giornate lunghe , piene di luce , frutta colorata, odori di creme e spezie .
fermate il mondo, non voglio scendere


----------

